
The SMACK Stack Is the New LAMP Stack - nrsvamsi
https://mesosphere.com/blog/2017/06/21/smack-stack-new-lamp-stack/?imm_mid=0f4065&cmp=em-prog-na-na-newsltr_20170701
======
oblib
Maybe.

I think the LAMP Stack might be considered more of a workhorse than a
racehorse though and I'm not sure we need a successor to the LAMP Stack.

I don't have a good acronym for my new "Stack" but it's basically a web server
(I still use Apache's), CouchDB/PouchDB, BootStrap, and Javascript (I still
use JQuery along with other libraries as needed).

That's an easy to learn and highly productive toolset for a lot of what needs
to be done building web sites and web apps but there are a ton of other good
choices out there as well.

------
gregjor
Is this an ad for O'Reilly books?

This new "stack" isn't going to displace LAMP or clunky integration with
legacy enterprise apps anytime soon.

